# [App][Free] Fusion Image Blender



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

Hi everybody

we have launches the free version of the best Fusion image blender app on android!!
Fusion is a smart image Blender app that helps you to blend 2 photos and create stunning image creations

A simple to use photo blend camera application that allows you to mix up photos and share them on Facebook, Twitter, email and much more.

Features:
----------------------------------
▶ See Through
Look in between snaps to find a new snap-art
▶Unistrip
Mix photo strips
▶ Lightmex
Play with various light mixtures
▶Radial Blend
Circular fusion of photos
▶Blend
Blend your pics with Default, Dodge, Hard, Linear & Difference fx

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.techbla.instafusionfree


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

*Introducing 65 brand new filter effects ! Upgrade to the latest 2.0.4 version of Fusion !! *

*for more : https://www.facebook.com/Fusion*


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

New version *Fusion Image Blender 3.0.1 i*s available on *Android Market*

- Menu screen introduced know directly go to your fav tools
- effection! photo effects editor in instafusion
- Play with varia, chisel, streakz, brushstrokes, miraticle, magma, voltz, dreampix, craze and lots more
- Photo editor to touch up and fine tune your photos

Google Play : *https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.techbla.instafusionfree*


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

New version *Fusion Image Blender 3.0.2* is available on *Android Market*

-- Ui revamped!!
-- Image access bugs and error fixed

check out : Varia Effects


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

New version *Fusion Image Blender 3.0.8 i*s available on *Android Market*

-- Bug related to screen getting blank has been fixed
-- Introducing photo adjustment in the blend menu and sub blend menu
-- custom adjust your blend area

check out : *https://www.facebook.com/Fusionphotoblend*


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

is this free in the classical sense: without any costs ?

both expectation of financial payment or web ads are the opposite of free.


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

Check the creations of *Fusion Image Blender*

*







*


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

Blend your photos with Fusion Image Blender!! check out : *Fusion Tutorial*

*







*


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

Fusion Image Blender introducing glass blend. Tutorial :


----------



## senaji (Sep 9, 2014)

it doesn't have any purchase in app ?

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

nouvel ipad prix apple iphone 6


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

senaji said:


> it doesn't have any purchase in app ?
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> nouvel ipad prix apple iphone 6


Can you give us more details at [email protected]


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

Combining elements from different photos into one image is also a possibility with this *Fusion Image Blender* app !! *Check out : Swap Layers*

*







*


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

5000 rating crossed in *Fusion Image Blender App*, warm thanxs to all our users !! check out *here*

*







*


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

Radically improved performance, speed of the whole app increased manyfold using *JNI technology*. Create your favpics much faster!! check out : 




*







*


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

Look in between snaps to find a new snap-art -* Fusion Image Blender Free*!!

*check out :* *Fusion Effection Tutorial *


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

*Create unique double exposure photography using your mobile device's !! *

*







*


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

*Check out : Fusion Image Blender*


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

Introducing a completely new revamped look for *Fusion Image Blender app*

*







*


----------



## pranav2014 (May 24, 2014)

Gaye said:


> Is it free to download and android version?


yes its free


----------

